# Meditation on Imputation



## Barnpreacher (Mar 17, 2008)

As I was meditating on the doctrine of imputation tonight, the Holy Spirit reminded me of the faithfulness of God. I thought about the fact that if it were not for imputation then Jesus Christ would have never died, for He was sinless. If it were not for the reckoning of MY sins to Jesus Christ then the Father would have never been able to punish Christ for my sins. He did not deserve to die BUT for the imputation of my sins to His account.

And yet how often I find myself doubting the faithfulness of God in imputing the righteousness of Jesus Christ to my account by faith in His finished work. But instead of doubting we should look to the faithfulness of God in the imputation of our sins to His blessed Son. If God was faithful in that work of imputation, which cost Him the life of His Son, then why would He not be faithful in the work of imputation of His Son's righteousness when by grace through faith He enabled us to rest in the finished work of Jesus Christ? 

In other words, the Father was faithful in the difficult work of imputation by bruising His Son so that my sins could be imputed to His account at Calvary. And because of this I can rest assured that He will be faithful in the work of imputation wherein the righteousness of Christ becomes mine by faith alone.

Romans 8:32 says it best, "*He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things*?"


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 17, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> As I was meditating on the doctrine of imputation tonight, the Holy Spirit reminded me of the faithfulness of God. I thought about the fact that if it were not for imputation then Jesus Christ would have never died, for He was sinless. If it were not for the reckoning of MY sins to Jesus Christ then the Father would have never been able to punish Christ for my sins. He did not deserve to die BUT for the imputation of my sins to His account.
> 
> And yet how often I find myself doubting the faithfulness of God in imputing the righteousness of Jesus Christ to my account by faith in His finished work. But instead of doubting we should look to the faithfulness of God in the imputation of our sins to His blessed Son. If God was faithful in that work of imputation, which cost Him the life of His Son, then why would He not be faithful in the work of imputation of His Son's righteousness when by grace through faith He enabled us to rest in the finished work of Jesus Christ?
> 
> ...



It made me think of three sections of scripture:
1thess5


> 23And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and I pray God your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> 24Faithful is he that calleth you, who also will do it.


2TIM2


> 10Therefore I endure all things for the elect's sakes, that they may also obtain the salvation which is in Christ Jesus with eternal glory.
> 
> 11It is a faithful saying: For if we be dead with him, we shall also live with him:
> 
> ...





> 17Wherein God, willing more abundantly to shew unto the heirs of promise the immutability of his counsel, confirmed it by an oath:
> Hebrews6:
> 18That by two immutable things, in which it was impossible for God to lie, we might have a strong consolation, who have fled for refuge to lay hold upon the hope set before us:
> 
> ...


----------



## danmpem (Mar 17, 2008)

A good book on the subject is Jerry Bridges' The Great Exchange.


----------

